# Radsportverein RC 1950 Erlangen Mountainbike Touren



## Bushbiker (27. August 2005)

Radsportverein RC 1950 Erlangen Termin September 2005

Datum:           Startzeit:    Sportart:            Treffpunkt:                                   Profil:                 Streckenziel:

  3.09.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

  4.09.05 So     7.00 Uhr  Radtouristik      Mittelfranken Cup Erlangen            Mittel/Profi              Tour 2  81 km

10.09.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

11.09.05 So     8.00 Uhr  Radtouristik      Kitzingen-Repperndorf                    Mittel/Profi               85 km

17.09.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike   Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand       Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

18.09.05 So   10.00 Uhr  Radwandern    Vereinsheim RC 1950 Erlangen     Mittel/Profi               Schwabach

24.09.05 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike   Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel        Teufeltour                       XXX

Anhang: Mountainbike
Anfänger Strecke 5km/h bis 15km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 15km/h bis 20km/h, bis zu 120 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag
Helmpflicht!!!

Anhang: Radwandern, Radtouristik
Anfänger Strecke 10km/h bis 18km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 18km/h bis 30km/h, bis zu 200 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jedermann, Kinder unter 14 Jahren jedoch nur in Begleitung Erwachsener.
Wichtig: Bei Regenwetter finden Sachen die mit einem XXX gekennzeichnet sind nicht statt
Streckenleiter: Thomas Schwarz   Email [email protected]  Handy Nr. 01714573497
Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung, jeder Teilnehmer muß ausreichend versichert sein.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (31. August 2005)

also ich fahr am Sonntag bei diesen Radtouristik Mittelfranken Cup Erlangen die 155 so zum Training, ich finde des ist ganz geil. Da sind Verpflegungsstationen etc. und man ist Mittags wieder fertig und kann sich dann dem MTB widmen.

http://www.mittelfrankencup.de/tour8.htm

Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## E36/8 (31. August 2005)

Also das mit dem MittelfrankenCup hört sich ja ganz gut an, aber auf der Homepage sind zwei Bilder ... das letztere mit lauter Rennradlern   
Ist das nur Straße oder kommen da zumindest Waldautobahnen vor???


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. August 2005)

RTFs sind reine Straßenveranstaltungen. Das soll aber nicht heißen, daß man mit einem MTB unter lauter Rennradlern keinen Spass haben kann   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## weichling (1. September 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fahr am Sonntag bei diesen Radtouristik Mittelfranken Cup Erlangen die 155 so zum Training, ich finde des ist ganz geil. Da sind Verpflegungsstationen etc. und man ist Mittags wieder fertig und kann sich dann dem MTB widmen.
> 
> http://www.mittelfrankencup.de/tour8.htm
> 
> Wer fährt noch mit?




ich zum Beispiel, (RR nicht LR) wollen wir zusammen fahren ?, wann fährst du los 
? Eventuell must Du  mich am Berg halt schieben    

Michael


----------



## wug2000 (1. September 2005)

Ja,


es macht tierischen Spass Rennradler zu versägen, nur mit RR-Mannschaften kann man es nicht lange aufnehmen , die sich in der Führungsarbeit abwechseln können.
Ich bin bis jetzt alle Mittelfrankencup-Rennen bis auf Neustadt gefahren, und es ist einfach toll wenn ganze Kohorten durch die Dörfer fahren.

Stefan


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (1. September 2005)

Genau aus dem Grund werde ich zum ersten mal in meinem Leben auf so win RR Steigen...hehehehe hab mir gestern eins ausgeliehen ein Greg Lemond von 1990 ivoll in Neon und komplett Ultegra... damit köappts dann auch ib den Gruppen  
Des wird garantiert geil, wenn ich z.b. mit dem Auto in die Fränkische fahre denke ich mir oft ein RR wär scho geil.


----------



## weichling (1. September 2005)

@wug2000
RTF sind ohne Zeitnahme und demnach keine Rennen. Es gilt die STVO!



			
				wug2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> 
> es macht tierischen Spass Rennradler zu versägen, nur mit RR-Mannschaften kann man es nicht lange aufnehmen , die sich in der Führungsarbeit abwechseln können.
> ...


----------



## E36/8 (1. September 2005)

weichling schrieb:
			
		

> @wug2000
> RTF sind ohne Zeitnahme und demnach keine Rennen. Es gilt die STVO!


Seit wann gilt in Erlangen & Umgebung die STVO ???


----------



## Bushbiker (26. Februar 2006)

Radsportverein RC 1950 Erlangen Termin April 2006

Datum:           Startzeit:    Sportart:            Treffpunkt:                                   Profil:                 Streckenziel:

  1.04.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

  8.04.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

  9.04.06 So   10.00 Uhr  Radwandern    Vereinsheim RC 1950 Erlangen     Anfänger/Mittel                                               XXX

22.04.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike   Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand       Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

23.04.06 So     7.00 Uhr  Radtouristik     Mittelfranken Cup TK Schwabach                         Radtourensüchtig-Schwabach ist goldrichtig

29.04.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike   Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel                                               XXX

30.04.06 So     8.00 Uhr  Radtouristik      Neumarkt                                                                     Saisonstart in Bayern 

Anhang: Mountainbike
Anfänger Strecke 5km/h bis 15km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag 
Mittel und Profi Strecke 15km/h bis 20km/h, bis zu 120 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag
Helmpflicht!!!

Anhang: Radwandern, Radtouristik
Anfänger Strecke 10km/h bis 18km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 18km/h bis 30km/h, bis zu 200 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jedermann, Kinder unter 14 Jahren jedoch nur in Begleitung Erwachsener.
Wichtig: Bei Regenwetter finden Sachen die mit einem XXX gekennzeichnet sind nicht statt 
Streckenleiter: Thomas Schwarz   Email [email protected]  Handy Nr. 01714573497
Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung, jeder Teilnehmer muß ausreichend versichert sein.


----------



## Bushbiker (5. Mai 2006)

Radsportverein RC 1950 Erlangen Termin Mai 2006

Datum:           Startzeit:    Sportart:            Treffpunkt:                                   Profil:                 Streckenziel:

  6.05.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

  7.05.06 So     7.00 Uhr  Radtouristik      Mittelfranken Cup RC Herpersdorf                                Herpersdorf Cup

13.05.06 Sa   13.00 Uhr  Mountainbike    Obi Kreisverkehr am Waldrand      Anfänger/Mittel       Stock und Stein              XXX

14.05.06 So   10.00 Uhr  Radwandern     Vereinsheim RC 1950 Erlangen     Anfänger/Mittel                                              XXX

20.05.06 Sa        ?? Uhr  Mountainbike    RC 88 Neustadt/Aisch 

21.05.06 So     7.00 Uhr  Radtouristik      Mittelfranken Cup RC 88 Neustadt/Aisch                     Zwischen Steigerwald & Frankenhöhe 

25.05.06 Do     7.00 Uhr   Radtouristik    Lauf                                                                                  Nürnberger Land


Anhang: Mountainbike
Anfänger Strecke 5km/h bis 15km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag 
Mittel und Profi Strecke 15km/h bis 20km/h, bis zu 120 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag
Helmpflicht!!!

Anhang: Radwandern, Radtouristik
Anfänger Strecke 10km/h bis 18km/h, bis zu 50 km, Halben Tag
Mittel und Profi Strecke 18km/h bis 30km/h, bis zu 200 km, Halben oder Ganzen Tag

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jedermann, Kinder unter 14 Jahren jedoch nur in Begleitung Erwachsener.
Wichtig: Bei Regenwetter finden Sachen die mit einem XXX gekennzeichnet sind nicht statt 
Streckenleiter: Thomas Schwarz   Email [email protected]  Handy Nr. 01714573497
Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung, jeder Teilnehmer muß ausreichend versichert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

